# sending money to australia



## bobh380 (May 10, 2012)

Hi folks,
I want to send a large amount of money to Australia from Japan.
I am looking for recommendations and tips to make it as easy and 
cheap as possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

I would think TT (bank transfer) is the most secure and is a good way to send. Depending on the fees in Japan...


----------

